# UPDATED Usa maltese breeder's new link



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I updated the list again. Now, you can e-mail the breeder's without sites. I have been compiling a list of USA Maltese Breeder's. 


http://www.itsmagicmaltese.com/blank_8.html 

It's a tool for other's to use. There are breeder's on this list that certain people won't like. Some are AMA members, some are not. If you find that I have forgotten someone who you feel should be on the list, let me know. Privately email me. If there is someone on the list that you feel with very good reason should not be on this list privately email me. If there are breeder's that are on this list that you know isn't breeding for sure anymore, let me know. I want to try to get a current list. 
I am hoping that I will get a link back to SM for breeder information for people to question breeder's they are interested in. 
There are a few listed that do not have web sites. I would like to be able to figure out how to link those breeder's to their email addresses. I don't want to invade their privacy either. 
I have them listed by state now too, and if someone is in the wrong state let me know. I used area codes to figure out what state some were in. 
Most of these people on this list are or have been show breeder's now or in the past. My list isn't perfect, its just a start. It's a tool for people to start to look for a breeder. 
Thank you for your help.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Wow, Tina! That was a huge amount of work! Thank you!

I am so happy to see LaMor and Tiffanee mentioned. They are wonderful South Carolina breeders.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Good job, Tina! :thumbsup:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Love your list!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Poppy's mommy said:


> Love your list!


I don't mean to hijack the thread, but just wanted to say, "Congratulations!"

On March 10th, I received a video of my daughter-in-laws sonogram, 16 weeks, and it's just an amazing thing to see!

This was my sons way of announcing to us that we are going to be grandparents for the 2nd time! The twin boys are 3 years old.

Sheila


----------



## Delilahs Mommy (Nov 22, 2009)

Great job Tina!! That is a very extensive list!!!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Big Job! Well done, Tina!! :aktion033: This could be very helpful to people looking for a maltese.


----------



## pinkpixie1588 (Oct 12, 2009)

Great job, Tina. Glad to see Leila's breeder (among maaaaaaaaaaaany others) mentioned  .


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Tina, after you get feedback and finalize your list, I think it definitely needs to be pinned in the Breeder's section. It will be a wonderful resource we can refer people to.


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

yorkieville said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but just wanted to say, "Congratulations!"
> 
> On March 10th, I received a video of my daughter-in-laws sonogram, 16 weeks, and it's just an amazing thing to see!
> 
> ...



Thank you so much Sheila and Congrats to you!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## EmmasMommy (Jun 2, 2008)

Great job Tina


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Poppy's mommy said:


> Thank you so much Sheila and Congrats to you!!!!:chili::chili::chili:


Thank You, too! It's such an exciting time! :aktion033:


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

Tina said:


> I have been compiling a list of USA Maltese Breeder's.
> 
> USA MALTESE BREEDER'S
> 
> ...


Hi, Tina
It's Notori, not Nortori, thanks, good job!
Char


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

[quote/] Hi, Tina
It's Notori, not Nortori, thanks, good job!
Char[/quote]
Thanks Char. It is fixed. If you know of any other breeder's in your area let me know. 
Thanks


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

yorkieville said:


> I don't mean to hijack the thread, but just wanted to say, "Congratulations!"
> 
> On March 10th, I received a video of my daughter-in-laws sonogram, 16 weeks, and it's just an amazing thing to see!
> 
> ...


CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Really excited for you, Sheila.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

Excellent, Tina.
xoxoxoxo


----------



## notori (Mar 21, 2005)

Tina said:


> [quote/] Hi, Tina
> It's Notori, not Nortori, thanks, good job!
> Char


Thanks Char. It is fixed. If you know of any other breeder's in your area let me know. 
Thanks[/QUOTE]
Thanks. there aren't a lot of breeders in the North West any more. I think you have them on your list. I will check again.
Char


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

That is a great list!


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I didn't notice Chrisman on your list yet.


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

Tina said:


> CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! Really excited for you, Sheila.


Thank You, Tina! I just wish the granchildren lived closer.

I love the list of breeders you put together. That was a lot of work, time & effort.

Very thoughtful of you to do it! 

Sheila


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

Ladysmom said:


> Tina, after you get feedback and finalize your list, I think it definitely needs to be pinned in the Breeder's section. It will be a wonderful resource we can refer people to.


Thanks Marg. When I think I am done, I find someone else. I am learning how to write HTLM :blink:.
Thank you everyone. Please let me know if a link isn't working or you know of another breeder that needs to be added.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Tina, thanks for doing this. Great job and needs to be pinned please Yung.


----------



## oceanspraylover (Mar 14, 2010)

Thanks so much, Tina! This list will be very helpful. :thumbsup:


----------



## Administrator (Sep 22, 2009)

theboyz said:


> Tina, thanks for doing this. Great job and needs to be pinned please Yung.


Sorry but this thread will not be pinned.


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Yung, this is a good thing to post!!!!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

theboyz said:


> Yung, this is a good thing to post!!!!



Marsha, I think pinning this list is a slippery slope as it might imply that SM recommends the breeders on the list.

I belong to another forum that permits puppy sales and it's a disaster. Members will tell newbies to check the For Sale section for puppies, but the only requirement to post an ad is that you be a donating member. People have gotten some sick puppies from other members.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

A Lot of Hard Work for sure!!!! Thank YOU!!!!!


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

Ladysmom said:


> Marsha, I think pinning this list is a slippery slope as it might imply that SM recommends the breeders on the list.
> 
> I belong to another forum that permits puppy sales and it's a disaster. Members will tell newbies to check the For Sale section for puppies, but the only requirement to post an ad is that you be a donating member. People have gotten some sick puppies from other members.


Exactly. Most of the breeders there are highly recommended, like the breeder of Poppy but don't give a care about health.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

admin said:


> Sorry but this thread will not be pinned.


Yung,
I don't expect that this be on SM. I know you are not allowing links to puppy sales and I respect that. Not everyone on this list sells puppies, but it is a way to recognize a breeder that has been contributing to the Maltese world in a good way. I can't garantee everyone on that list and am just glad you are allowing me to have people check the list for forgotten breeders and links that are not working right. Thank you.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I have updated the breeder's list, again. I have been manually writing in the html code for breeder's without web sites and only have an e-mail address. The html writer I've been using keeps changing the code on me and then the links don't work. :blink: :smpullhair:It's been a hair pulling experience. Then I have to put it into my web site and then hope everything works because the web site uses templates and that will change the code too. :smstarz: It's been worth it though to see everyone on the same page. 
You have all been great helping me with this and trying to get everything correct. A Big Thank You!!!


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Ladysmom said:


> Marsha, I think pinning this list is a slippery slope as it might imply that SM recommends the breeders on the list.
> 
> *I belong to another forum that permits puppy sales and it's a disaster. Members will tell newbies to check the For Sale section for puppies, but the only requirement to post an ad is that you be a donating member. People have gotten some sick puppies from other members. *


OMG! YorkieTalk is horrible with that!!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

ilovemymaltese said:


> OMG! YorkieTalk is horrible with that!!


You've got that right! Sadly, so many newbies there, don't realize, just because the breeders are in the "For Sale" threads, it doesn't mean they are reputable breeders.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

yorkieville said:


> You've got that right! Sadly, so many newbies there, don't realize, just because the breeders are in the "For Sale" threads, it doesn't mean they are reputable breeders.


Most of them are brokers!


----------



## yorkieville (May 9, 2005)

ilovemymaltese said:


> Most of them are brokers!


That, and BYB's, but oh, they know how to talk the talk! They would sound credible to someone uninformed.


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Good work Tina! I found Cindy Jones' website with your list. I've always wondered why she didn't have one. :thumbsup:


----------

